# Added Fiber-optic aiming point to my sling.



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Hey folks,

I just finished adding a sight point to my antler slingshot. I had the choices of red, green or yellow.

I went with red for now, it seemed to stand out the most but I might switch it later.


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

That looks freakin awesome!!!

How did you make the inlay?


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey I have to admit that my china model came with a removable sight. The sling shot is good now after afew adjustments. But for shits and giggles I used the sight. It took me afew sessions to get the hang of it. I didn't really like it though as my background of shooting comes with a recurve bow my whole life without a sight. With that said, I found out pretty fast that these sights tear the hell out of your bands QUICK!
What you have done though I do like! You have no hideous apparatuses hanging on the side. It looks very slick. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Bimbo said:


> That looks freakin awesome!!!
> 
> How did you make the inlay?


I used an x-axto saw and just very carefully and slowly made a notch and widened it on the inside without disturbing my initial cut too much.


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

bones said:


> Hey I have to admit that my china model came with a removable sight. The sling shot is good now after afew adjustments. But for shits and giggles I used the sight. It took me afew sessions to get the hang of it. I didn't really like it though as my background of shooting comes with a recurve bow my whole life without a sight. With that said, I found out pretty fast that these sights tear the hell out of your bands QUICK!
> What you have done though I do like! You have no hideous apparatuses hanging on the side. It looks very slick. Hope it serves you well.


Thanks, I was definitely concerned about my bands when I was putting it on. I did my best to make it as minimal as possible, but I did leave a little "nob" of optic rod that I touched with my lighter. I'm afraid that sanding it might reduce It's brightness..

If the nob starts cutting up bands I'll remove it and put in a rod without melting the end. It just makes for a very small aiming dot. I should have opted for the .029 or larger rods.


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks very clean, i did it some time ago, but just superglued a bit on the top, yours looks a lot cleaner and neat


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

Bimbo said:


> Looks very clean, i did it some time ago, but just superglued a bit on the top, yours looks a lot cleaner and neat
> 
> View attachment 370420
> View attachment 370422


Did you notice your bands wearing any faster after you attached it? I see that you have the same melted nob on the rod that I do.


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Did you notice your bands wearing any faster after you attached it? I see that you have the same melted nob on the rod that I do.


I dont think it affects the band in any way, i've put roughly the same amount of shots on this frame as any other without the Fiber and bands dont have any extra wear, neither do they break sooner.

I do think an added sight like the chinese frames have could affect band life, but this small dimple does nothing to them, i would not worry a bit about it and just enjoy it, it works awesome!!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

JCharmin sent me an Aardvark frame with a sight on it,took some getting used to-cause my knuckle gets in the way-but it works quite well,ery nice job on that one


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Love the 0.8mm stuff red and green 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Brhumbus the Terrible said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I just finished adding a sight point to my antler slingshot. I had the choices of red, green or yellow.
> 
> ...


Very nice job, looks fantastic ...............another great source for the FO pins that I've posted before is www.nanoptics.com out of Florida............brightest I have found yet.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

on my rambone, if I aim with that part of the fork, it will never hit, so how do you do in such case? i mean is there a secret to make it fit every shooting technique?

I personally just taped it to the fork much to the left


----------

